# Help with Pinarello gan 105 size!



## mgc8915 (Dec 25, 2020)

Hello guys, i'm new to the road bike world, and decided to buy as a first bike a 2021 pinarello gan 105 disc, so i went to a local shop and ask which frame size was good for me, the guy told me i was 54 ( i'm 172 cms and 80 cms inseam) so i went home and order from Playtri the Pinarello gan frame 54 without knowing that pinarellos actually run big!
Right now I'm waiting for the bike to get home, but some friend that have pinarellos told me it was a really big frame for me, that it would not work.

so i don't know what to do now if i have to sell it and buy another (i'm abroad and i've ordered the bike right here) or if that bike would work for me.

Can someone please tell me what are the consecuences of a frame2 sizes bigger than recommended? can i make it work?

thank you guys in advance!

this is the actual size chart of the pinarello gan


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I had a FPQuatro a few years ago. I like bikes with large frames due to flexiblity issues. If you want to race, you may want to get a smaller bike. But, for general riding you may be able to just put a short stem on it and ride it! I think I have a 80 mm on my current canyon durarace. On a MBike I'm running a 40 or 50mm, there is no room to go shorter.
It will look a little wierd lining up for the group ride, but there is no reason why it will not work. It will handle just fine, I have a lot of downhill KOM's around these parts on mine.

edit: I just did the calc on your height in inches, you are going to be really close on this. I am 6' (182cm) and had a 57.5, running a short stem (it was a little large for me). I would check out if you can revise your purchase.


----------



## mgc8915 (Dec 25, 2020)

duriel said:


> I had a FPQuatro a few years ago. I like bikes with large frames due to flexiblity issues. If you want to race, you may want to get a smaller bike. But, for general riding you may be able to just put a short stem on it and ride it! I think I have a 80 mm on my current canyon durarace. On a MBike I'm running a 40 or 50mm, there is no room to go shorter.
> It will look a little wierd lining up for the group ride, but there is no reason why it will not work. It will handle just fine, I have a lot of downhill KOM's around these parts on mine.
> 
> edit: I just did the calc on your height in inches, you are going to be really close on this. I am 6' (182cm) and had a 57.5, running a short stem (it was a little large for me). I would check out if you can revise your purchase.


Hello! thank you for answering, so it would definitely don't work on me, right? the problem is that im in colombia so there's no chance of returning, so I would have to try and sell it here and buy another.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Well, if it is coming, you can try a very short stem, take it for a ride and see. If it comes with a setback seatpost, you'll probably need to change that for the test ride too!
If it is too big, sell it and order a smaller. You guys have good roads to ride on down there? ... you may want to consider a gravel bike?


----------



## mgc8915 (Dec 25, 2020)

duriel said:


> Well, if it is coming, you can try a very short stem, take it for a ride and see. If it comes with a setback seatpost, you'll probably need to change that for the test ride too!
> If it is too big, sell it and order a smaller. You guys have good roads to ride on down there? ... you may want to consider a gravel bike?


I think I have to receive it, because it’s on customs right now and send it back cost around $500, but now i know it is too big for me, so im going to start trying to sell it, and see what happens, maybe keep it om the box to avoid loosing value.
Right here in Colombia road cycling it’s a very popular sport, really good routes, and a lot of famous cyclists.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

I really have a problem with charts like the one above. There is much more to getting the correct size bike than just rider height. Inseam plays just as great a part in correct sizing. It complicates things that a size 54 Brand X won't be the same as a 54 Brand Y.

At this point, the biggest issue will be if the frame is so big, you can't get your saddle low enough to be the correct distance to the pedals. The other issue is if the top tube is high enough to crush your junk when standing. 

Reach is another issue, though as duriel said, you can possibly solve that with a shorter stem. You can also re-position the shifters on the handlebars so they are closer to you.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I would just refuse delivery, they will have to take it back. You will loose shipping x2, but you probably will not be able to sell it to recover that much.
You do not live in the land of 6 foot giants!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

duriel said:


> I would just refuse delivery, they will have to take it back. You will loose shipping x2, but you probably will not be able to sell it to recover that much.
> You do not live in the land of 6 foot giants!


I am having doubts as to whether a 54 isn't actually his correct size. I am 178cm with an 81cm inseam and take a 56 on in most bike brands. Unless Pinarello sizes run that high, a 54 is correct if not pretty close. At worst, the OP may be in between sizes.


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

Thats a beautiful bike.
Well you are correct that the size is two sizes up from what you belong on. 
Any tricks to modify it negate the frames intended design and function. 
In short, you can not make it work. 
Most people's sizing err too large framing up, but in this case, on this bike, the purpose of its geometry is lost.
In Colombia S.A. hopefully this nice bike may find a new buyer.


----------



## smokersteve (May 22, 2016)

I just looked at the geometry chart for the Gan and I would ride a size 50. The bikes I own have more normal sizing compared to Pinarello(they run big) and I ride a 52 on my bikes. I'm 170cm with 78 inseam and ride 71 saddle height.
I go off of stack and reach because I know what works for me.
The size 54 Gan is closer to a 55. More than likely the rider of this bike would be about 5'10"
Pinarello has 10 different size Gans and the 54 is the 6th to biggest one.
It looks like you would be a 51.5 in the Gan.
A 54 for you in this bike is going to be a nightmare to make it fit you


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

Lombard said:


> You can also re-position the shifters on the handlebars so they are closer to you.


Lombard *No... stop with the flipper upper short cuts.* This sound like the Prairie Dog Fit all over again.


Lombard said:


> At worst, the OP may be in between sizes.


*No He belongs on the 51.5*



Lombard said:


> I really have a problem with charts like the one above.


Pinarello gives detailed specs on their frames* for a reason. 
Lombard* *Please ...Please don't wreck another road bike fit again .
Stop with the geriatric fit advice! 
You don't try to fit yourself to a road bike frame by trying to make it smaller.
You buy the correct size frame .*


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

rudge66 said:


> Lombard *No... stop with the flipper upper short cuts.* This sound like the Prairie Dog Fit all over again.
> 
> 
> *No He belongs on the 51.5*
> ...


Please stop trolling, rudge. You might not be resurrected again.

Read the OP's situation carefully. The bike is being shipped to him and shipping back is not an option for him. Ordinarly, I would not advise to make a wrong size bike fit, but he in a situation where it may be cost prohibitive. You are also assuming he wants to be in a slammed down race position. Not everybody wants to ride the way you do.

Just stop.


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

Lombard said:


> Not everybody wants to ride the way you do. Just stop.


You said it... and thank you Honorable Member, for your Geriatric Road Fit Advice .
It's very helpful.
Perhaps Pinarello will re-design the frames for your comfort ?

hello hello hello ...


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

rudge66 said:


> You said it... and thank you Honorable Member, for your *Geriatric Road Fit Advice* .
> It's very helpful.
> Perhaps Pinarello will re-design the frames for your comfort ?
> 
> hello hello hello ...


Why do you continue to be so insulting? And you wonder why you were banned?


----------



## tinball (Sep 24, 2014)

Pinarello bikes run large. I just purchased a 55 Prince Disc. I am 178cm (5' 10") and and it's a bit too large for me. It's not too big but bigger than ideal IMO. It fits in my dimensions that were provided to me by a my last bike fit based on effective top tube length of 56cm (I'm longer in the torso proportionally). I have the seat moved fairly far forward. I could move to a zero setback seatpost but that is 400.00 for a Pinarello one. I did try an 100.00 ebay one but there were quality issues (bolt holes not aligned properly and seat would point to the left a few degrees) and sent it back to China and ended up losing about 150.00 on the transaction . The size works well enough and am currently considering a short reach bar to move the reach back 1.5 cm and/or change stem to a 90mm. I believe I would prefer a 53 for my ideal sizing. So I kind of understand your situation.

Rambling aside, On the surface, I think you would be looking at a 51.5 as the better size based purely on your specified height. Accoriding to a geometry diagram I found, the top tube difference between the 54 and the 51 is only 1.5cm (55cm to 53.5). The reach is 38.4 vs 37.8 so not alot there. The biggest differences appear to be seat tube height (54cm vs 51.5) at 2.5cm and the stack height (55.6cm vs 53.2cm) at 2.4cm. Plus the seat and head tube angles which will affect the handling. 

You MAY be able to absorb the size differences with moving the seat forward and/or switching to a zero setback seatpost in addition to swapping the stem for a shorter one and maybe the bar for a compact with short reach like the Zipp Service Course SL-70 with a 70mm reach (I believe the stock MOST handlebars have either a 80 or 85mm reach). Either way you are looking at probably at least a couple of hundred dollars to change the contact points to size down. But that is not a guarantee that you can make it work. Height isn't the only factor in play in a bike fit.

That said, I don't know your financial situation and don't know if it's worth trying to send it back or not vs reselling it and the loss you would take or just trying to make it work. If you are going to look at accepting it you can always try to see if it will work and what you think it may take to correct before putting any more money into it. I wish you luck with it either way you go.


----------



## Zapfrog75 (Oct 31, 2020)

mgc8915 said:


> Hello guys, i'm new to the road bike world, and decided to buy as a first bike a 2021 pinarello gan 105 disc, so i went to a local shop and ask which frame size was good for me, the guy told me i was 54 ( i'm 172 cms and 80 cms inseam) so i went home and order from Playtri the Pinarello gan frame 54 without knowing that pinarellos actually run big!
> Right now I'm waiting for the bike to get home, but some friend that have pinarellos told me it was a really big frame for me, that it would not work.
> 
> so i don't know what to do now if i have to sell it and buy another (i'm abroad and i've ordered the bike right here) or if that bike would work for me.
> ...





mgc8915 said:


> Yep! I had the same problem with Pinerallo, saw the bike an Angliru, fell in love with it but didn't realize they have really wonky sizing and geometry. Got a size 52 and even with the saddle lowered a LOT and other adjustments it just wasn't right. I've since moved on to a Bianchi Oltre XR3 size 53. Crazy thing is is the Bianchi size 53 is actually almost an inch and a half shorter than the size 52 Pinerallo!


----------

